# ..has the forum been down the last day or so..



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Has the forum been down, i havent been able to get on the last day or so..


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

I think so, I been trying to access it since last night.

Just started working now!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Think it MAY be back on, will check and let you know........


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Tis now - hardware failure apparently.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Think it MAY be back on, will check and let you know........


Well John..................is it back up??? :?

If so can you PM me please so that I can access it :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Kev.... Kev.......

Can you hear me?...............

No, sorry its still out. :?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Kev.... Kev.......
> 
> Can you hear me?...............
> 
> No, sorry its still out. :?


In that case I guess I'll have to sell the car, buy a different one and join another forum [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hello...............

Darn its still bust :evil:


----------

